# Rust On My 2003 Outback



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I finally got around to waxing the outback and notice alot of the screws were rusting out. What can I do? Also the front of the trailer near the hitch is showing some signs of rust? suggestions?

thanks for all your help. You all made my and my families first year of using a tt a great experience. Next year we hope to meet alot more of u.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

mike said:


> I finally got around to waxing the outback and notice alot of the screws were rusting out. What can I do? Also the front of the trailer near the hitch is showing some signs of rust? suggestions?
> 
> thanks for all your help. You all made my and my families first year of using a tt a great experience. Next year we hope to meet alot more of u.


I would think you should start replacing the screws with SS ones. And as far as the frame goes, i had the same thing on mine. Just sand it down and repaint the problem spots.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> I finally got around to waxing the outback and notice alot of the screws were rusting out. What can I do? Also the front of the trailer near the hitch is showing some signs of rust? suggestions?
> 
> thanks for all your help. You all made my and my families first year of using a tt a great experience. Next year we hope to meet alot more of u.


I would think you should start replacing the screws with SS ones. And as far as the frame goes, i had the same thing on mine. Just sand it down and repaint the problem spots.
[/quote]

X2


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

fspieg said:


> I would think you should start replacing the screws with SS ones. And as far as the frame goes, i had the same thing on mine. Just sand it down and repaint the problem spots.


X3


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

X4

Same thing happend on my 04 26 rs

I took the rusted screws from wheel well and front trim round frame to home depot and matched them up with stainlees steel screws

Sanded and sprayed frame with rustoleum semi gloss


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

i have replaced screws on my snowmobile trailer and i removed the old screw filled the hole with silicone and replaced with a stainless steel screw. my snowmobile trailer walls are insulated with the foam and i did not want moisture to enter.


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

This place has great products to prevent or remove rust. Eastwood Products


----------

